# Impressive



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry don't know the answer to your question about 'when'. 
A quick google search would yield you loads of information to research.. 

Here are some links.

https://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/hypp.php <- UC Davis. Has LOADS of references to check out at the bottom of the article 

AQHA: HYPP


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

"when the research took place" . . . Good question!

A first it was just a hunch by some astute people in the business.

Many other people active denounced this idea or even covered it up because a lot of money was involved.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Here's an article that talks about when. Not sure if you need a scholarly source or not though. HYPP: getting to grips with Hyperkalemic Periodic Paralysis - Horsetalk.co.nz


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

We are allowed to use website resources as long as they are reliable. So that site you put should be fine . ( also thanks for ya'll input  )


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

Is a n/H horse affected by HYPP? i've heard so far that a n/H horse can exhibit mild symptoms, or that they are just a carrier


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Bright said:


> Is a n/H horse affected by HYPP? i've heard so far that a n/H horse can exhibit mild symptoms, or that they are just a carrier


n/H is a possible ticking time bomb. Some are symptomatic and others aren't. Some who are prone to symptoms can be managed to reduce the risk of a HYPP attack through careful management (diet, exercise and 24/7 large pasture living)

Possible ticking time bomb because a n/H horse who never showed a symptom still has a possibility to have a HYPP attack.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

n/H horses can have attacks that are just as bad as the ones H/H horses have. It's a matter of when, not if they will have an attack, and the severity of the attack.


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

This is what i have so far, ( this is only the middle of the body paragraph, i didn't include my abstract or intro, or the rest of the body paragraph.) 
Title is Genetic diseases in horses spread by popular bloodlines and specific breeds


The possible testing is N/N, n/H, H/H. A horses who tests for N/N is not infected nor is a carrier. A horse who is n/H is a carrier and can be affected by HYPP. n/H horses only have a 50% chance of passing the disease on to their offspring(Animal -Genetics.com). The last , H/H is a horse who has tested positive for HYPP, and is affected by it. A H/H horse will exhibit symptoms of HYPP,(American Quarter Horse Association, 2015) and pass on the affected allele to 100% of its offspring(Animal Genetics). Due to HYPP being a dominant disorder,both homozygous positive (HH) horses and heterozygous (nH) will be affected. While homozygous positive horses are affected, homozygous negative horses will not be affected by the disease. ( animal genetics. com, 2014)


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

I am re writing the paragraph i posted above, and rewording it. Just doesn't sound right to me ( that's what happens when i stay up until past midnight writing  )


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My NH has never shown symptoms altho I do watch his potassium intake, provide loose salt, plenty of fresh water and a pasture large enough that's a bit hilly to give him plenty of natural exercise. They are not ticking time bombs. There are subtle symptoms one can keep an eye out for and act accordingly. An episode may be mistaken for an epileptic seizure altho it's nothing remotely related to one. Someone posted a typical "horror" story on the internet about 8 yrs ago and it went viral. The horse was a double positive and I'd bet money it's diet contained plenty of high potassium grains, like sweet feed.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> My NH has never shown symptoms altho I do watch his potassium intake, provide loose salt, plenty of fresh water and a pasture large enough that's a bit hilly to give him plenty of natural exercise. They are not ticking time bombs. There are subtle symptoms one can keep an eye out for and act accordingly. An episode may be mistaken for an epileptic seizure altho it's nothing remotely related to one. Someone posted a typical "horror" story on the internet about 8 yrs ago and it went viral. The horse was a double positive and I'd bet money it's diet contained plenty of high potassium grains, like sweet feed.


When I was a new member on this forum, there was another member who had a H/H horse dumped on them by a halter breeder "friend". The yearling couldn't be papered, had no value to the breeder without papers and the member wasn't told why that was or to take extra care for potential problems. When the young horse they fell in love with started having full body seizures thrashing on the ground, they were calling out the vet immediately. When they called the breeder friend who gave them the free horse while the vet was on the way, he told them that it was a normal HYPP attack and that they should leave it to die naturally. The breeder also offered to replace that horse with yet another that couldn't be registered. The member fought tooth and nail for their loved horse no to no avail, the young horse died. No eggageration, the breeder loved his n/H halter horses and was always breeding two carriers, dumped the H/H horses where ever they could just as long as they didn't have to personally continue any expenses on those H/H reject foals. 

HYPP is unpredictable, there are cases of both n/H and H/H horses having extreme attacks but H/H horses are at a much higher risk of episodes, can be from too much potassium or living in a stall, but attacks can be triggered by stress as well. Training can cause stress, so can injuries and countless other stress triggers. 

The market value of HYPP horses reflect the safety of having a horse with HYPP, they are possible time bombs because they all have a possible trigger even if they don't show signs of symptoms. While mild symptoms appear like a simple muscle twitch that would be normal for any horse to dislodge a fly although there isn't a fly to dislodge for a mild HYPP symptom. Any HYPP horse is capable of a full horrific HYPP seizure, there are typically warning signs before it happens. There are other members on this forum who have shared their own experiences of dealing with horses with HYPP, triggers and certain warning signs before a full episode starts, at least one was lucky that they weren't seriously hurt when they got pinned under one having a full episode.


----------

